# Drive without brake push?



## ZaelFaroe (Sep 26, 2017)

This maybe a silly question, but can the car be moved from park with just the stalk (without ever pressing the brake in)? I don't have my car yet, but my ISA contacted me Tuesday asking for me to complete loan paperwork, insurance, and trade-in details by July 8th, so I think I will be getting it very soon.

The reason I ask is that I have a 2-year old nephew who likes to "drive" our cars by standing up on the driver seat and playing with the wheel and hitting buttons. On most cars he can't reach the brake to put it into drive or reverse, and doesn't have the key to start the vehicle. I want to let him do the same thing in my model 3 when it arrives, but with the phone unlock, and me being right there with him, I'm slightly concerned he could actually move the car. Is this fear unfounded?

Thanks for humoring my nephew and I.


----------



## Brett (Aug 1, 2017)

ZaelFaroe said:


> can the car be moved from park with just the stalk (without ever pressing the brake in)?


Nope, You have to be push the brake in or it won't switch out of park (just like most cars). You do get a nice error message on the screen telling you to push the brake in though. (source: I accidentally did it this morning )


----------



## ZaelFaroe (Sep 26, 2017)

Haha. Great. Thanks Brett!


----------

